

Show HN: Video of Using the Sort-of-DIY Sit-Stand Treadmill Desk - peterarmstrong
http://peterarm.tumblr.com/post/37062008057/working-while-walking

======
peterarmstrong
From the original discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4860729>
there were two questions I want to address:

1\. Is this a replacement for exercising or taking a break from work?

No! It is a replacement for me sitting on my ass when I do work. Exercise and
taking breaks are good things and I should do more of both!

2\. Surely you can't type reliably?

My wife took this video on my phone, to show that I can type and mouse
reasonably comfortably. (No, I don't usually have five Emacs buffers filled
with Hipster Ipsum text; this is a stand-in for actual code.)

Finally, note that there is a video of me transforming the desk to sitting
here, so you see how easy it is:
[http://peterarm.tumblr.com/post/37062068688/transform-to-
sit...](http://peterarm.tumblr.com/post/37062068688/transform-to-sitting)

